# Bienvenidos a MagiaPotagia > Preguntas frecuentes sobre la dinámica el foro >  Como entrar a la zona secreta...?

## queco

...con Tapatalk?

Tengo acceso desde hace mucho tiempo, y desde el ordenador no tengo problemas para acceder.
Pero cuando intento acceder desde el movil con tapatalk me solicita otra contraseña, cosa que no me ocurre con la zona privada.

Hay algunaa restricción especial desde Tapatalk?

----------


## Ritxi

A mi me pasó al principio.
No sé porque no me recordaba la contraseña, ahora se ha arreglado pero tampoco sé porque  :O15:

----------


## queco

No me digas más....magia.

----------

